# News on the SuperCard DSTwo+! [IMPORTANT]



## WaryLouka (Jan 7, 2015)

*it's was an hoax all along*
now go cry on the wait time for your little gateway card thing that I don't give a shit about
I'm happy enough that a lot of retailers posted my shit on all their shop pages now I don't
give a shit about what happens next



yes I made the poorly made banner things
yes I everything made from scratch
why don't you check the metadata of some images next time

inb4 ban


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Jan 7, 2015)

STOP MAKING BS THREADS WITHOUT ANY SOURCE!
ITS ANNOYING!


----------



## gaiadyne (Jan 7, 2015)

sauce of gtfo


----------



## mvmiranda (Jan 7, 2015)

What the heck...
so much for a ban?! You made up all of this just to be banned at the end?!
lol


----------



## WaryLouka (Jan 7, 2015)

mvmiranda said:


> What the heck...
> so much for a ban?! You made up all of this just to be banned at the end?!
> lol


 

it's fun to troll users and give them false hype when they are obviously waiting for gateway to deliver for an intricate amount of time


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2015)

Dude, you suck, get a life.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 7, 2015)

so which is true? the card is fake or this guy is fake?


----------



## mvmiranda (Jan 7, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> it's fun to troll users and give them false hype when they are obviously waiting for gateway to deliver for an intricate amount of time


 
Ok then...


----------



## ChrisRX (Jan 7, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> it's fun to troll users and give them false hype when they are obviously waiting for gateway to deliver for an intricate amount of time


 
You know you could actually spend this time playing games instead


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2015)

Please, OP, go away. We have enough punks in the world.


----------



## DSlite2 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## jomaper (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh wow, sad life you must have, lol. I don't actually care at all about the possible or not possible card, so...


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Jan 7, 2015)

I am the OP.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Venseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Quality thread.


Spoiler


----------



## cdoty (Jan 7, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> *it's was an hoax all along*


 

Meh.

Most people don't initially trust a new device announcement, especially if they've been here for any length of time.

Until I have the device in my hands, or can order it for a respectable third part seller, do I truly believe it exists. And, most of the time I will wait for a few people to order it and post a review before I buy it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2015)

Moved to EoF, but left open for anybody that cares to express their thoughts.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 7, 2015)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!! A HOAX?




Didn't really care


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 7, 2015)

THE RUSE CRUISE
IT NEVER ENDS.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2015)

Lol that was an obvious fake. How could people didn't notice before?


----------



## gudenau (Jan 7, 2015)

DSlite2 said:


>


 
Hawaii-five-O?


----------



## raibot (Jan 7, 2015)

i like the music though


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Bei (Jan 7, 2015)

A lot of us don't actually care or knew it was fake. You just wasted much of your time trying upset a few people. If all these businesses you tricked were selling legitimate products, they could have sued your ass to hell. Supercard would have sued you for defamation. There's a chance you will get hacked by some one. You just pissed off a lot of hackers. Good luck...


----------



## planetarian (Jan 7, 2015)

Bei said:


> A lot of us don't actually care or knew it was fake. You just wasted much of your time trying upset a few people. If all these businesses you tricked were selling legitimate products, they could have sued your ass to hell. Supercard would have sued you for defamation. There's a chance you will get hacked by some one. You just pissed off a lot of hackers. Good luck...


Nobody really cares, I imagine. Hoaxers are a dime a dozen on sites like this. Moreover, the thought of a company that thrives entirely on piracy actually sueing someone for defamation is rather amusing.


----------



## Bei (Jan 7, 2015)

planetarian said:


> Nobody really cares, I imagine. Moreover, the thought of a company that thrives entirely on piracy actually sueing someone for defamation is rather amusing.


 
Notice i said 'if'


----------



## Venseer (Jan 7, 2015)

planetarian said:


> Nobody really cares, I imagine. Moreover, the thought of a company that thrives entirely on piracy actually sueing someone for defamation is rather amusing.


Gateway Anti-Piracy Brick was the must fun thing I saw in a while, it would be rather enjoyable to see that happening actually.


----------



## anhminh (Jan 7, 2015)

It would be funny if Supercard team actually release the same stuff as OP said.
If that happen, who will be the trolled one?


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 7, 2015)

Announces a fake card that will release in February after the gateway update.... I don't see a point to this.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 7, 2015)

Basically got trolled from behind the scene, your mods were also in on it just fyi, you know the ones who "confirmed" it? LOL.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 7, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> *it's was an hoax all along*
> now go cry on the wait time for your little gateway card thing that I don't give a shit about
> I'm happy enough that a lot of retailers posted my shit on all their shop pages now I don't
> give a shit about what happens next
> ...




If it was a hoax, then email me from the email box you used to send out the notifications before


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 7, 2015)

Holy shit, it was fake all along? LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

No srsly... Who didn't see that coming?   
Gotta say tho, it definitely was a good and entertaining hoax. XD


----------



## Xzi (Jan 7, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> it's fun to troll users and give them false hype when they are obviously waiting for gateway to deliver for an intricate amount of time


"Intricate" doesn't really work to describe an amount of time.


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 7, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> *it's was an hoax all along*
> now go cry on the wait time for your little gateway card thing that I don't give a shit about
> I'm happy enough that a lot of retailers posted my shit on all their shop pages now I don't
> give a shit about what happens next
> ...



omg....why am I laughing so hard at this?! ROFL
...the things we do for attention. Lovely violin song though lulz

*goes back to playing Sky3DS*


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 7, 2015)

Wait so what was the point of making up a DS Two+?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2015)

Trolling people, which worked pretty well, many thought that was real.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jan 7, 2015)

Not bad. I got fooled. Well played, well played. Now back to using Gateway.


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Jan 7, 2015)

Next you are going to tell me that those were your glamorous nails in the QQ video


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> *it's was an hoax all along*


 

You mean  like GW's 9.2 update? 



just kidding


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> You mean like GW's 9.2 update?
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 7, 2015)

'Slow motion' kind of proved it was a fake.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 7, 2015)

lol


----------



## migles (Jan 7, 2015)

i am seriously confused right now, and its becasue this thread is on EOF.....

i don't know what to think, if dstwo+ is a lie
or OP is trolling us telling it was a lie, but the card really exists..
(just checked other threads to be sure and this is not eof trolling bullshit)

also, good job xD i am so surprised that this joke fooled stores into selling it, without even know if they gonna get inventory xD
i just got an urge to make a ghost physical store and sell stuff that i don't have...


----------



## kyogre123 (Jan 7, 2015)

migles said:


> also, good job xD i am so surprised that this joke fooled stores into selling it


 
Nyeh. Anyone could start a lame rumour about a new card and resellers would list it for preorders in any case.


----------



## sj33 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not bothered about the hoax (no lack of other flashcards out there), but can we also assume that reports of the DSTwo no longer being manufactured are also untrue?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 7, 2015)

why is yeahgeek out of stock for the dstwo then?


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 7, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> it's fun to troll users and give them false hype when they are obviously waiting for gateway to deliver for an intricate amount of time


 

Pathetic


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 7, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> Pathetic



Hey, cut him some slack. It probably gets pretty boring in his mom's basement.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2015)

migles said:


> i am seriously confused right now, and its becasue this thread is on EOF.....
> 
> i don't know what to think, if dstwo+ is a lie
> or OP is trolling us telling it was a lie, but the card really exists..
> ...



It's in the EoF now so that I can leave the thread open, anybody can say as much as they want, and it won't get mixed in with actual news....or people waiting for actual news.....hoping for actual news....


----------



## migles (Jan 8, 2015)

i wonder if gateway support of 9.2 is a hoax, gateway stopped selling card and now got lots of orders


----------



## Generation 16 (Jan 8, 2015)

10/10. LOL at all the butthurt users who thought it was real.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 9, 2015)

Okay, now I have no idea what to think about this......
Here's the new thread!


----------

